# Algenproblem, mal wieder



## Nadinche83 (2. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Ihr Leut, 

ich hab ein massives Algenproblem. Es sind die Fadenalgen. 

Voriges Jahr hab ich mir extra nen riesen Filter gekauft, den find ich auch super und seither ist das Wasser total klar. 

Nur jetzt sind wie seit ein paar Tagen am kämpfen, dass wir die Fadenalgen minimieren können. 

An der tiefsten Stelle (ca. 1,50 meter) hat sich eine Schicht von sicherlich um die 50 cm gebildet. Alles voller Algen. Eben hab ich mit meinem selbst gebauten Algenentferner, mal 2 Hände voll Algen entfernt. Dabei ging mir ein super Duft in die __ Nase. Ein wiederlicher Gestank. Und dann sind lauter Luftbläschen nach oben gestiegen. Wohl Faulgase? 

Ist das gefährlich für die Fische wenn das nach oben steigt? Nein oder, es is ja dann weg? 

Der Filter läuft seit gestern wieder. Es ist ja so schönes Wetter im Moment also haben wir beschlossen den Teich "Sommerfit" zu machen. 

Auch am Rand entlang haften die Algen auf allen Steinen und um die Pflanzen rum. 

Ich weis das ist ein schon oft besprochenes Thema  

Aber gibts irgendein unschädliches Mittelchen, dass die Algen irgendwie reduziert? Ich bin kein Fan von diversen Algenmitteln, aber ich finds im Moment so gravierend .... Ich hab das Gefühl, die Algen die ich an einem Tag rausfange, sind am nächsten schon wieder doppelt nachgewachsen, das depremiert irgendwie ein wenig


----------



## Steingarnele (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Hallo Nadin,

das Problem haben einige dieses Jahr.  
Aber schau selbst --> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4101


----------



## karsten. (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Hallo

Es mag zwar klingen wie :

_den Teufel mit dem "Betzelbub" austreiben 
_


aber Du kannst z.B. __ Wasserlinsen 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1367/?q=wasserlinsen
oder Feenmmos einsetzen . 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3986/?q=feenmoos

Beides entzieht dem Wasser schnell Nährstoffe und schattet den Teich ab.
Macht natürlich nur Sinn ,wenn Du keine Fische mästest   
und Dein Teich so angelegt ist , dass Du die Oberfläche wieder problemlos abzufischen kannst
und 
man muß es mögen !   

eine richtige Unterwasserbepflanzung sieht natürlich netter aus.  

Huminsäure in Form von Eichenhobelspänen oder als Extrakt könnte in Maßen eingesetzt helfen. 
(Wasserwerte beachten , GK ,kH Puffer....)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3437/?q=eichen
Das Beste ist aber Abfischen , da die in den Algen gebundenen Nährstoffe aus dem Kreislauf entfernt werden.

Die üblichen Filterchen   machen meist nichts anderes als den Algen die Nährstoffe aufzuschlüsseln......

liegt Schlamm und altes Laub im Teich ?

mfG


----------



## Nadinche83 (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

huhu, 

danke vorerst. 

Also bisher hab ich keinen Schlamm oder Laub entdeckt, hatte die ganze Zeit ein Netz drüber, da sind die Blätter nicht ins Wasser gefallen. 

Also, ich hasse __ wasserlinsen *g* gefällt mir einfach überhaupt nicht. Weder im Aquarium, noch im Teich  

Ich hab schon einige UNterwasserpflanzen gekauft, aber irgendwie sind die immer eingegangen. 

Das rausfischen der Algen geht ja EIGENTLICHT *g* Nur das Problem ist, dass sich irgendwie wenn ich 2 mal dreh und dreh und dreh  (mit meinem "Gerät", wie die Algenhexe) dann seh ich nach einiger Zeit nichts mehr  Und dann kommt ganz viel "Dreck" nach oben. 

Mir machen die Algen ja soweit nichts aus. Solange sie meine Pflanzen nicht ersticken, sollen sie bleiben. Aber wenn ich dann so ne riesen Schicht hab von Algen hab ich auch Angst dass sich die Fische darin verfangen könnten.


----------



## karsten. (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*



			
				Nadinche83 schrieb:
			
		

> huhu,
> 
> danke vorerst.
> 
> ...



vielleicht doch ?


----------



## Nadinche83 (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

 
also mit Dreck mein ich ganz viele kleine Partikelchen ... weis nicht wie ichs anders ausdrücken soll. Aber Schlamm ist das nicht oder faule Blätter


----------



## Nadinche83 (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Was haltet ihr davon Nasen einzusetzen? 

Hab grad gelesen die Fressen Fadenalgen? Wäre ja ne prima Lösung wenns auch so wäre *g*

Gehen die mir dann auch an andre Pflanzen?


----------



## karsten. (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Hallo

DIE Idee ist      ..

_nicht gut_ ! ...

schau mal bei den Fachbeiträgen _ Störe 1-5_

es gibt keine Wundermittel !
Teich so bauen dass , sich Nährstoffe im Teich abbauen
oder Filter einsetzten die die Nährstoffe separieren .
Teich und Wasser auf den Punkt bringen wo Pflanzen besser wachsen als Algen

oder Algen abfischen

was kommt den bei den Stören hinten raus ?
nachdem sie möglicherweise ein bißchen an den Algen geknabbert haben
und bevor sie in den Algen stecken bleiben  und ersticken.

Störe gehören , wenn überhaupt, nur in richtig große Teiche 
von Leuten die sich damit auskennen.

G r a s k a r p f e n 

geht auch nicht  


mfG


----------



## Nadinche83 (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

ich wollt doch keine __ Störe einsetzen. Aber hab gelesen dass Nasen genauso ungeeignet sind für Gartenteiche  

Also rausfischen *g*


----------



## karsten. (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

mein Fehler


----------



## gabi (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Hi Nadin,

diese feinen Partikel sind Mulm. Der reinste Dünger für Algen und andere Pflanzen. Das Problem ist nur dass die Algen sog. Schnellstarter sind und sich schon richtig ausbreiten können während die anderen Pflanzen gerade erst erwachen. Dieses Algen-abfischen mache ich jedes Frühjahr und nach wenigen Wochen, wenn die Pflanzen durchgestartet haben, hab ich den Teich wieder mehr oder weniger frei. So ein Teich braucht Geduld. Tröste dich damit dass es den anderen Teichianern auch so geht. (siehe mein Rätselbild)

Kann denn noch jemand was zu den aufsteigenden Bläschen sagen?


----------



## Nadinche83 (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

huhu, 

und wie grieg ich den Mulm weg? wohl gar nicht oder? 

JA wenn noch jmd. was zu den Blasen sagen kann wäre nett


----------



## gabi (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Hi,

da gibt es sog. Mulm-Sauger. Darüber haben wir im Forum auch schonmal gesprochen. Kannst ja mal danach suchen.


----------



## Nadinche83 (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

ich hab so nen Mulmsauger. Jedoch ist der direkt verstopft wegen den Algen *g*


----------



## Nadinche83 (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

huhu, 

weis die wasserwerte im moment nicht, muss ich morgen testen, hab nur noch 1 teststäbchen.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Habt ihr zu den Algen auch Froschlaich im Teich?
Ich habe schon mehrfach gehört, wenn dieser Laich entfernt wird, erholt sich das Wasser relativ schnell.
Konnte es selber bei meinem Bruder beobachten. 
Er hatte ca. 30 Liter Laich entsorgt (das was er erwischen konnte) und das Wasser verbessert sich täglich....


----------



## Nadinche83 (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

huhu, 

wir hatten bisher noch nie nen Frosch am Teich, zumindest hab ich weder einen gesehen, noch  gehört
also Froschlaich konnte ich nicht entdecken. Der wäre am Rand oder? 
Würden den nicht die Fische fressen?


----------



## karsten. (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr zu den Algen auch Froschlaich im Teich?
> Ich habe schon mehrfach gehört, wenn dieser Laich entfernt wird, erholt sich das Wasser relativ schnell.
> Konnte es selber bei meinem Bruder beobachten.
> Er hatte ca. 30 Liter Laich entsorgt (das was er erwischen konnte) und das Wasser verbessert sich täglich....



Hallo 

da kann ich keinen Zusammenhang  erkennen !

außer vielleicht , wenn mann das "eklige Zeug" raus hat ....


wird alles gut ....

:schizo  


eine "_Verbesserung _" des Wasser hat vielleicht zufällig andere Gründe.

mfG


----------



## Nadinche83 (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Oh mann, dieser Schlamm/Algenmist nervt mich sowas von .... 

hab grad wieder nen Eimer voll mit dem Netz rausgefangen. 

Und dann hab ich grad noch einem __ Goldfisch das leben gerettet. Der war wohl grad am Ablaichen am Rand. Hat ganz auf dem trockenen (also auf den Algen) gelegen, hat sich nicht mehr bewegt, ich dacht schon er wär tot. Als ich ihn dann aber angegriffen hab, hat er gezappelt. Musste ihn dann aus den Algen befreien und dann konnt er wieder "frei" sein. 

Also sowas nerviges. Es ist sogut wie unmögilch die Algen am Rand zu entfernen. Die verfangen sich in allem möglichen. Außerdem zoppel ich dann die ganzen Pflanzen mit weg wenn ich sie entferne. 

Es nervt mich :? :? :?


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Hi,

hast Du mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Teich?
Irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht.... ich hab ja auch so meine Probs mit den Algen... aber so massiv dann doch nicht.
Bei mir wird/ist eher das Wasser grün. :?
Mit Fadenalgen könnte ich gut leben.................


----------



## Nadinche83 (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

huhu, 

so dann sind hier mal ein paar Bilder: 

       
       
     

EDIT by Dr.J: Habe mal die Bilder nebeneinander gesetzt, so wird es etwas übersichtlicher


----------



## Holger1969 (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Hallo nadinche,

ich würde mal glatt behaupten: bei mir sieht das schlimmer aus.... 

ist wirklich nervig, habe in den letzten tagen mehrmals die algen abgefischt.
es fällt mir auf, dass es am schlimmsten in den sumpfzonen ist, und vor allem dann, wenn die sonne das wasser recht schnell erwärmt. die fischis gehen dann immer da hin (vielleicht gefällt ihnen die wärme   ).
"steckengeblieben" ist bisher aber noch keiner....
ich werde jetzt bei meinen alljährlichen umbauarbeiten die sumpfzonen etwas tiefer legen (bzw. das volumen des teiches erhöhen), noch mehr pflanzen einbringen und einige fischis des feldes verweisen. 
ausserdem werde ich mir einen separaten pflanzenfilter basteln, welcher dann hinter meinen eigentlichen filter geschaltet wird. ich hoffe, dass das problem algen dann eingeschränkt wird.

lg
holger


----------



## Nadinche83 (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

ich hoffe ja dass es den Pflanzen wenigstens nicht schadet. 

Hab wieder ein paar Netze voll rausgenommen. 

Meint ihr ich könnt jetzt noch neue Pflanzen einsetzen? 

__ Rohrkolben z.b. hätt ich gern, mein armer Tannenwedel war sooo schön und ist nicht mehr da  

Habt ihr noch Tips für Pflanzen? Wo bekomm ich denn relativ günstig schon kräftige Pflanzen her? 

Dies bei uns zu kaufen gibt sind meist noch sehr klein und mikrig


----------



## Mayana (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Hallo Nadinchen

hier auf dieser HP habe ich im letzten Jahr Teichpflanzen bestellt.  http://www.garten2000.de/ 
Alle sind super angewachsen und kamen perfekt und sicher verpackt an. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Übrigens sieht es in meinem kleinen Teich ähnlich aus wie bei Dir


----------



## tauwurm0 (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

So schaut es heute bei mir aus.Ich habe noch keine Probleme mit Algen. 
Hoffendlich bleibt das so. 
Gruß Peter


----------



## Nadinche83 (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

hallo, 

seit wann hast du denn den Teich laufen?
Der sieht echt "sauber" aus


----------



## Theo8483 (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Moin,

@ Tauwurm0

Wie heißt denn die Pflanze auf dem 4. Bild? Die gefällt mir!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Steingarnele (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*



			
				Theo8483 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @ Tauwurm0
> 
> ...



Moin,

das dürften wohl Sumpfvergissmeinicht sein.


----------



## tauwurm0 (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Algenproblem, mal wieder*

Genau Matze Sumpfvergissmeinicht ist es.
Nadinchen den Teich gibt es seit Juli 2006.
Seit Februar 2007 im Zustand wie auf den Bildern.Der Filter ist Eigenbau,oben Sieb unten bestückt mit horizontal Japanmatte+Grobschaumstoff übergehend in vertikal gestellte Filterstoffe Japanmatte-Grobschaumstoff-Feinschaumstoff-Japanmatte-Zeolit dazwischen Abstand ca 1 cm.Von da aus geht es  1x in 2 Pflanzfilter und 1x in einen Pflanzfilter von da in den Bachlauf und am Ende noch mal ein Pflanzenteich vorm Einlauf.Auf der anderen Seite vom Teich nochmals eine Pumpe für je nach Bedarf Skimmer oder aus der tiefsten Stelle das Wasser in einen weiteren Pflanzenteich und von da aus in den Teich zu leiten.Ich denke nein ich hoffe da im Teich noch einiges mehr an Pflanzen anfängt zu sprießen das mein Wasser so klar bleibt.Als Teichneuling von 2006 habe ich versucht so gut wie möglich alles gelesene(auch hier im Forum)möglichst kostensparend umzusetzen.Ob mir das gelungen ist wird die nächste Teichsaison zeigen.
Gruß Peter


----------

